# Chamar, telefonar, ligar



## Francelho

Olá. É utilizado o verbo _chamar_ com o sentido de telefonar ou ligar para alguém?

"Chamar-te-ei amanhã à tarde. Procura estares em casa."


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal, não. Mas dizemos _'fazer uma chamada'._ A sua frase poderia ser convertida, se bem que seja uma forma nada comum, em _'far-te-ei uma chamada amanhã' (_menos comum, certamente, do que_ 'vou-te fazer uma chamada amanhã', _que, ainda assim_,_ não é a maneira corrente de dizer)_._ O uso mais frequente de _'fazer uma chamada'_ é no passado ('_Fiz uma chamada para este número_'). Em todo o caso, os termos correntes são '_telefonar_' e '_ligar_'.


----------



## Francelho

Obrigado pela resposta. Então somente se _chama _alguém pela rua, com a voz.
Quanto a _telefonar_ e _ligar_, que são verbos intransitivos, é preciso meter sempre a preposição _para_?

"Vou-te ligar esta noite" ou "Vou ligar para ti esta noite".

 "Telefonei-te ontem" ou "Telefonei para ti ontem".


----------



## Carfer

Francelho said:


> Obrigado pela resposta. Então somente se _chama _alguém pela rua, com a voz.
> Quanto a _telefonar_ e _ligar_, que são verbos intransitivos, é preciso meter sempre a preposição _para_?
> 
> "Vou-te ligar esta noite" ou "Vou ligar para ti esta noite".
> 
> "Telefonei-te ontem" ou "Telefonei para ti ontem".


 
É indiferente, ambas são usadas, a primeira mais do que a segunda, pelo menos em Portugal.


----------



## olivinha

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal, não. Mas dizemos _'fazer uma chamada'._


No Brasil tampouco utilizamos _chamar _neste sentido, mas também dizemos _'fazer uma chamada'_ no sentido de _ligação, telefonema_.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

olivinha said:


> No Brasil tampouco utilizamos _chamar _neste sentido, mas também dizemos _'fazer uma chamada'_ no sentido de _ligação, telefonema_.


Apenas uma curiosidade: em geral, usa-se o verbo 'fazer' para _chamada_ e _ligação_ (_fazer uma chamada, fazer uma ligação_); mas, para _telefonema_, usa-se o verbo 'dar' (_dar um telefonema_).


----------



## Janeca

Mais uma curiosidade:

Quando já fizemos a chamada e estamos à espera de que atendam, ouvimos o *sinal de chamada* ou *sinal de chamar* e dizemos que «*está a chamar*».


----------



## olivinha

Janeca said:


> Mais uma curiosidade:
> 
> Quando já fizemos a chamada e estamos à espera de que atendam, ouvimos o *sinal de chamada* ou *sinal de chamar* e dizemos que «*está a chamar*».


 No Brasil se diz _chama, chama* e ninguém atende_.
(*ou _toca, toca_ _e_...)


----------



## Carfer

olivinha said:


> No Brasil se diz _chama, chama* e ninguém atende_.
> (*ou _toca, toca_ _e_...)


 
Cá também, de ambas as maneiras. Mas, antes que o Francelho se confunda, convém dizer que com isso apenas nos estamos a referir ao facto de o aparelho do outro lado tocar, não ao acto de sermos nós a telefonar.



Dom Casmurro said:


> Apenas uma curiosidade: em geral, usa-se o verbo 'fazer' para _chamada_ e _ligação_ (_fazer uma chamada, fazer uma ligação_); mas, para _telefonema_,* usa-se o verbo 'dar'* (_dar um telefonema_).


 
Em Portugal é mais frequente '_fazer_' (_'fazer um telefonema/chamada'_) do que '_dar',_ embora, curiosamente, se use sempre_ 'dar'_ com um diminutivo de _'telefonema' ('dar uma telefonadela')_


----------



## reka39

Hello! In PtE, is it more common to say:
- a minha colega telefonou/ligou a perguntar-me se eu a podia ir buscar
- a minha colega telefonou/ligou para perguntar-me  se eu a podia ir buscar
What about Brazilians????Thanks!


----------



## guspm

In Brazilian Portuguese it is more common to hear "a minha colega telefonou/ligou para perguntar-me se eu podia ir buscar"


----------



## reka39

Olá! Como se diz: 'alguém telefonou para ti' ou 'alguém telefonou-te'?
Muito obrigada pela ajuda!


----------



## Rick2012

Diz-se:

"Alguém telefonou para *você*." - De certa forma a frase está incorreta por causa do pronome do caso reto, mas é comumente aceitável e usada por "você" comporta-se como tratamento.

"Alguém telefonou para si." ou "Alguém telefonou-se" - Apesar de correto, praticamente não é usado por gerar ambiguidades (Quem telefonou pra quem? Alguém telefonou pra ele mesmo ou para outra pessoal?).

Curiosidade: O pronome de tratamento "Você", no Brasil, é usado com frequência entre amigos e familiares (pessoas próximas, íntimas). Já em Portugal, "Você" é usado como tratamento formal com pessoas desconhecidas, usando o "Tu" como tratamento informal.

Abraço!


----------



## J. Bailica

reka39 said:


> Olá! Como se diz: 'alguém telefonou para ti' ou 'alguém telefonou-te'?
> Muito obrigada pela ajuda!



O mais comum é 'alguém telefonou para ti'; aliás, uma vez que não se trata de uma pergunta, normalmente dizemos 'telefonou alguém para ti'.
Usar o outro pronome [esquece muito a quem não sabe (o seu nome)] não é impossível, mas, se se pretendesse apenas fornecer uma informação, provavelmente  empregar-se-ia uma frase parecida com esta: "houve alguém que te telefonou".


----------



## marta12

No falar do dia-a-dia penso que não usamos 'alguém'. Diríamos apenas: telefonaram-te/ligaram-te, ou telefonaram para ti/ligaram para ti.


----------



## Istriano

Também _batemos um fio._


----------



## J. Bailica

marta12 said:


> No falar do dia-a-dia penso que não usamos 'alguém'. Diríamos apenas: telefonaram-te/ligaram-te, ou telefonaram para ti/ligaram para ti.



Sim, provavelmente tem razão, Marta. Usamos o 'alguém' mais para perguntar do que para informar.


----------



## reka39

muito obrigada pelas suas sugestões!


----------

